# A border and a bearded collie :D



## FionaS

This is my white border collie Fly.



















And this gorgeous man is my bearded collie cross Toby.










He was bald from neglect from the middle of his back down when we got him.


----------



## Oenoke

Is your Border Collie pup deaf? Is it from a double merle mating?


----------



## leoti

Oenoke said:


> Is your Border Collie pup deaf? Is it from a double merle mating?


she did say he was deaf in her introduction


----------



## Mese

Your dogs are beautiful hun , I especially love the first pic of Fly


----------



## BeagleOesx

You have 2 beautiful, special dogs. Love the pics they are gorgeous.


----------



## FionaS

Oenoke said:


> Is your Border Collie pup deaf? Is it from a double merle mating?


Yup deaf as a post. I am no too sure of his breeding, he was the only one out of the litter that was deaf I think. I answered an add and when I got the the place it was basically a puppy farm which upset me so I whisked him away and he joined my world!


----------



## xpalaboyx

NIce tandem, so cute black and very gorgeous white pups! Hope Fly is not totally deaf at all..


----------



## noushka05

aww they are Gorgeous:001_wub:


----------

